# work from home job



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all, 

I have asked this before, but didn't get to much reply. But is there any real work from home jobs that are not a scam??? I need to get something part time, hours does not matter, just something to make extra cash.


Also, looking to move to Maine in a year, visited there, and the locals said that most of the people that live in the remote areas of Maine work from home, didn't think to ask them at the time what it was that they did, so if anyone from Maine is here and might know the answer. Thanks


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to work for Alpine Access, they were pretty honest. I even got promoted pretty quickly. Only quit because of voice problems, they needed me to talk on the phone and I couldn't.

Be sure to treat it as an actual JOB, though. I had to fire too many people who thought they'd get paid to sit at home and slack off.

https://www.alpineaccess.com/


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

ratracerebellion.com has been around for many years...best as close to scam free as possible WAH listings out there. they email a few times a week with updates, real companies like Xerox, UHaul, Amex, etc.
they have tons of links on the left side of the email if you want to explore all kinds of categories.
when I could still work, I got plenty of pin money side gigs through that website, both WAH or 1099 close to home gigs.
sending you success!!


----------



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

Other places to look:

- www.flexjobs.com
- www.wahadventures.com
- www.indeed.com (set up your search with a location of "remote")

I have no connection to any of them. I plan to look into Flexjobs closer, WAHA offers mostly advise, and indeed is how I found my current full-time role. Currently I work as an "Ads Quality Rater" on the side. There are pros and cons to the role but it is legit and I get paid every Friday. The company I contract through requires a Bachelors degree but there are other companies out there with less requirements. Make sure you read the details; some pay weekly, some every 2 weeks, some only monthly.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you all for the help. This is a great place to start. I have looked for so long with only coming up with scams. so thank you for this.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

does anyone else have any more good ideas to go along with this list?


----------

